# Tribute to my friend Heidi.



## flyinghayden

This is my GSD friend Heidi. We were getting to know each other, and I was looking forward to spending many years with her. She was a lovely dog, with a personality to match, and she was so full of life. Heidi is asleep now in the arms of nature, and I hope to see her again in the great beyond when my time comes. Right now, I have only photos, and memories of our too-short time together. I will share some of our life together. 

Right after coming home.










Checking out her new surroundings.










I will not pass up a tummy rub.










Pretty face.










First time in the snow.










Beautiful pose.










My last photo of her, taken a few nights ago.










Rest in peace, pretty girl


----------



## GSDTrain

Richard, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl.








Heidi


----------



## SunCzarina

Richard, I am so sorry. Such a beautiful girl. It's always the ones who are with us a short time that leave such marks on our hearts. RIP sweet pretty girl. I hope your running free with my sweet beautiful Gideon who was taken away from me too soon.


----------



## onyx'girl

Miss Heidi was a very fortunate girl to have found you and your pack to spend her final months with. She was a beauty! Thank you for sharing her with us, Richard. Thoughts are with you...


----------



## The Stig

Dear Richard,

I am deeply saddened for your loss, and my heart goes out to you and those who knew and loved Heidi. 

Bless you for offering her so much love and adventure during her short stay with you. I know she gave much to you as you did for her, and her memory will live long in your heart. 

She will be patiently waiting, with love, to be reunited with you some day, when the time is right.


Be at Peace, Heidi. 

~ Rei


----------



## ninhar

Richard,
My heart is breaking for you. Heidi was a beautiful dog and I'm sorry that such a horrible accident took her from you so soon.

Take care.


----------



## Halen

Oh Richard, I wish I had some words to make this all better for you. I wish I could turn back time for you. But I can't. I'm so sorry this has happened to your beautiful girl. You only had her for a short time, but you gave her a lifetime of love during that time. And she loved you. Your time was over all too soon. Please don't beat yourself up over this. It was an accident. There is no way you could have known this would happen. 

Heidi will live on in your heart forever. And she will live on in my memory forever. Beautiful, beautiful girl.  RIP Sweet Heidi.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Richard.........

Oh I'm in shock as I just found this post ! Not sure what happened, but I'm so deeply sorry she was taken so soon from you & your wonderful pack ! I was just looking as pics not too long ago of your pretty pack tied to Southwind eating.

I'm so so sorry & my thoughts are with you. She had a wonderful home in her short life with you.

Take care..........


----------



## Skye'sMom

Heidi had a great and interesting life with you, Richard. It may have been too short, but the memories will live on not just with you, but all of us who read her stories.

RIP, Sweet Heidi.


----------



## Fodder

a few more of your precious girl...




























i'm really sorry you're going thru this richard!


----------



## Keegan62

I am so sorry for your loss I know how terrible it is
She was a beautiful dog and you can see how great she was cared for.....
Sometimes it isn't the length of time but the quality 
I will keep you in my prayers and pray for peace for you


----------



## Betty

What a beautiful girl.

Rest in Peace sweetie.


----------



## RebelGSD

What a beautiful girl, such expressive eyes...
I am so sorry for your loss Richard. You and Heidi had perfect times together and the pictures show how happy she was with you. 

A month ago my favorite foster died in a tragic accident - his family and I, we are all devastated. We kept asking ourselves why the best have to be taken from us? Maybe because God wants them as much as we do?

I listen to Solveig's song (Grieg) when I lose a beloved furkid and want to believe that I will meet them again when my time comes, you should try it. 

Heidi is in good company with many fine canines who left us too soon. 

Run free beautiful girl...


----------



## BJDimock

I love watching your posts and your pics, and was pulling for a good ending.
I am so sorry that it did not end the way I wanted to.
Heidi found a life with you that was an amazing adventure, full of love, fun, and companionship. She shared her gift and perhaps it was time to go.
May my Katja behave at the bridge, and may we all meet there as friends someday.
My love and prayers to you.

Jess


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Found your story (never go to the chat room) & so heartbroken you had to go through this.









This was my fear tonight as our rescue Shadow took off for 2 hrs. He is all black & it was dark when he went missing. I yelled & yelled for him, but when he's onto something (deer), there's no getting him back. I fear this for him & hope I can get his recall & prey drive under control.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Richard, after reading your post in the chat room and the horrific experience you went through I am sobbing alongside you. Heidi was a noble girl who was given a wonderful opportunity to be part of your pack. May she rest in peace and may you hold many tender memories of her in your heart.


----------



## scannergirl

I'm so sorry, Richard. I was hoping for better news.


----------



## kshort

Such a beautiful girl... I've thought about you both all day and my heart just aches for you. Thank you for posting the pictures of your gorgeous Heidi. Take care Richard. My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you...


----------



## valb

I'm so sorry.

She was a beautiful girl who is now a beautiful angel.


----------



## JenM66




----------



## 2dogcrew

She's just beautiful and I know she won't be far from you.


----------



## caview

Richard,

I am so very sorry...

Our deepest condolences!

God bless you, dear and wonderful man!

Tanya


----------



## GSDLVR76

Richard,

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## sitstay

My heart goes out to you. 
Sheilah


----------



## selzer

I am so sorry this turned out like this. What a beautiful and loved girl.


----------



## sd3567

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelso

Rest in Peace Heidi







Such a beautiful girl!

Hope you and the pack are well Richard..take care


----------



## Kayla's Dad

So sorry for your loss Richard. You gave Heidi a wonderful albeit short time in your home and she will reside in your heart forever.








Heidi.


----------



## 3K9Mom

I'm sorry. She had such a life filled with love ahead of her.







Such a horrible tragedy. I'm so terribly sorry.


----------



## LisaT

She will be with you always, your beautiful girl.


----------



## Qyn

Richard, I'm very sad for you in the loss of your friend Heidi. That you found her and were able to lay her to rest shows that your dedication knows no bounds.

Heidi, you were lucky to find such a home and I am sorry that your life was not longer in such care.

RIP Heidi







and hugs to Richard.


----------



## SimplySleepie

I'm so sorry for your loss Richard.







beautiful Heidi


Kris


----------



## lish91883

I am so sorry for you loss Richard.


----------



## valleydog

We're all sending heart felt wishes and sympathy your way, just too sad...


----------



## WiscTiger

Richard I am sorry for the pain you are feeling.








Pretty Heidi


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I am so sorry for your loss. She was stunning! I can't image what you are going through.

RIP Heidi.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Again, so sorry for your loss. Heidi was a beautiful lady.


----------



## socalgsd

Richard, I followed the original thread as it unfolded. It was heartbreaking to read of your efforts to find Heidi. I am so sorry for the tragic outcome. I hope you can take comfort that her last months with you were so happy. Take care.

Molly


----------



## shilohsmom

Richard, I'm so very sorry to hear about Heidi. One things for sure, she was one lucky lady to have had you. RIP little one.


----------



## elsie

richard,
i'm so sorry for you to be back in this place of sorrow, so soon after saying farewell to jazzi. may heidi's spirit always live on in your heart.


----------



## barbprzyby

What a wonderful redeemer and friend you, Richard, were to Heidi. 
She had a taste of heaven for sure as your companion. 
Now that she has stepped into eternity- heart peace to you.

The final gift of your determined searching is a testament to all of us who come here, drawn by a love of these awesome creatures. 
The greatness of your heart shines brightly!
I admire you and hope you won't be hard on yourself- you certainly don't deserve that. 

I think the scars of love are proof that you are truely living.
Carry on with the living. <3


----------



## Brightelf

Ohhhhh... HUGS to you Richard! I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Heidi. She, as are all your pack, was so lucky to have had you loving her. Prayers of comfort your way, dear Richard. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Daisy1986

Heidi. You were a beautiful girl. 

Prayers and thoughts are being sent your way Richard to hopefully give some comfort to you from this tragic event.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh my gosh I am so sorry.......

I just went and found the thread in chat about Heidi and I am so sorry about this awful accident. I cannot imagine your loss and I am so sorry. 

((((((HUGS)))))) to you my friend.


----------



## Tina & Dave

Oh Richard I am so sorry to read about yet another loss for you. 

You are in my thougths and prayers.... 

run free beautiful Heidi... 

Tina


----------



## Clare

Richard I am soooo sooo sorry to hear this news. You are in my thoughts as well!


RIP sweet Heidi


----------



## marksmom3

I am so sorry for your loss of Heidi. I'm sure she loved living in Alaska with you and your pack. Heidi was beautiful, and I love the color of her eyes. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. RIP Heidi.


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry for your loss, Richard. Heidi was a beautiful girl and it sounds like she had a wonderful life with you, even though it was cut too short. Rest in peace, sweet Heidi.


----------



## k9sarneko

Richard, I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Heidi.  You were a wonderful dad to her and she was so lucky to have had the time with you. Many, many hugs and prayers for you and your furbabies right now. Just keep cuddling the girls and let them help you through this. 
One small piece of advise, don't do the would of, could of, should of. It wont help and it wont change anything. Accidents are just that, accidents. Dont blame yourself, you gave her some wonderful years and for that she will wait patiently at the bridge until the day she can thank you and love you again for all eternity. 

Rest in peace, beautiful girl, know you are loved, so very much.


----------



## ellen366

oh richard, i'm so sorry for your loss; words are never adequate at times such as this; God only shares his creatures with us for a limited time...too short, i'm afraid

my heart breaks for you

may she rest in peace, in God's arms now 

hugs,
ellen


----------



## Crabtree

Richard, I haven't been on line much these past few days and to come across this.... I haven't stoped crying. I feel your greif and can only imagine the guilt and 'what if's' that must be haunting you right now.
I'm so so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. Heidi was a beautiful girl and lucky to have had you in her life just as you were lucky to be able to share a short time with her.
Please don't blame yourself. It serves no purpose but to drag you down and your other girls need you still.
My heart goes out to you Richard.
{{{Hugs}}} to you and your girls.


----------



## Qyn

I lit a candle for Heidi but I don't think I did it right anyway here is the link.

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/message.cfm?l=eng&cid=7082548


----------



## wicked1996

Richard, I am so very sorry to hear about your beautiful Heidi. Your tribute is beautiful. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

R.I.P. Beautiful Heidi.


----------



## AK GSD

I was glad to read you kept your head and took good safety measures in your search. Having experienced such an event firsthand I can reassure you it is very quick. Thankfully you did not have to wait for spring to find her and put her to rest. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## flyinghayden

> Originally Posted By: QynI lit a candle for Heidi but I don't think I did it right anyway here is the link.
> 
> http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/message.cfm?l=eng&cid=7082548


Thanks! I really needed that. I have thinking about Heidi all day. I wanted to share something about our last few hours together. Saturday morning I got up a bit early to go to breakfast with a friend. I had let the dogs out, and I was in a bit of a hurry as I was running a few minutes late, but when I brought Heidi back into the motorhome, she stopped in front of the heater vent, and I tugged on her leash to get her back to her crate. Her collar slipped off, and she just layed down right by the vent. Rather irritated, I took a couple hasty steps toward, and she rolled over, flat on her back, all fours up, and gazed up at me with those big, soft brown eyes. I slipped the collar back on her, and then I started to rub her soft tummy. After a couple minutes my anger was gone and I realized how much I loved her. I then gave her a long hug, getting Heidi fur all on my nice clean shirt, and then I got up, as did she, whereupon she trotted back to her crate, and I went off to my really late breakfast. Little did I know, eight and a half hours later, she would be gone.


----------



## maggs30

Richard,
I am so sorry for your loss of Heidi. Hopefully you find some comfort knowing that we all feel for your loss and are here for you if you need to rant, rave, cry or complain. Take care and know that you did everything you could to help her and she knew you loved her.


----------



## chruby

I just stumbled upon her lost story. I am so sorry you lost her. 

Beautiful girl. Looks like you gave her a great life. RIP Heidi.


----------



## luanne

I was so sorry to read your story Richard. 

RIP beautiful Heidi...

Lu


----------



## Bluecatdemoness

I am so very sorry for your lost.


----------



## GSDLoverII

What a tragic loss. I am so sorry.








R.I.P. Heidi


----------



## wolfstraum

I just read about your loss on another thread...I am so sorry to hear about your heartwrenching loss of Heidi

My sincere sympathies

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9

So sorry to hear about Heidi's passing Richard.







May she rest in peace.


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: flyinghaydenI started to rub her soft tummy.... I realized how much I loved her. ......Little did I know, eight and a half hours later, she would be gone.


Richard, she isn't gone. She will never leave you. She's inside your heart like the other wonderful dogs you have cherished. 

I am sure that Heidi's loss is horribly painful-but you well know that most of the time, we remain and they depart.

Mary Jane


----------

